# URGENT HELP NEEDED



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello. 
I am a long time hedgie owner but just haven't been active on this board at all since getting our most recent Hedgehog Gus who we actually got through some of the amazing members of this board 4 years ago. If I remember correctly his name was Fuzzie when he came to us and we were told he was about 3-4 years old but possible 5 which makes him today about 7+ years old. 

He's been really very pampered in our home here with a nice huge cage upgrade, multiple levels, wheels, and toys among the best vet care we can give him. About a year ago our vet retired so we figured we would find a new one for when his yearly appointment came up. It was harder than it seemed!! 

Anyways, to why this is urgent. Gus is dying. He seems to have an infection or tumor in his mouth that we can not cure. The vet didn't want to put him under to do an xray because of his age and he's skinny at this point, so we started by trying anti-biotics. I gave them to him a few days in a row with no issues but Gus still wasn't eating, even with a syringe (was feeding his normal mix put in a blender AND some Hills a/d). 

Last night I gave him the medication and he vomited it.. Saddest thing i have ever seen. I waited a while for his stomach to settle and trying to syringe some food into him to see if the vomiting was a reaction to the meds or something worse (an internal issue caused by cancer or infection). Gave him the food and vomited instantly again. Terrible. 

So this brings me here. It's time to make that decision which I already have. He is old, he has had a very full life, and he doesn't deserve to suffer or be stressed with a million treatments. I started to call vets and literally could hardly get a word out when asking.. There is only ONE vet who will even do it and they want $200, which I can not afford because right now I have a cat who is in liver failure and has a feeding tube and we have spent $3500 on.. We are usually VERY responsible with finances and our animals and always have a cushion for those types of things (hence why we can afford the $3500 cat treatment). The cat was sick long before Gus showed any signs so I thought we were in the clear. 

The vet who quoted us $200 said that he has regularly had clients do it themselves with CO2. I googled and found that generally it is an accepted way to do it and while I emotionally can not do it, my husband has volunteered (he loves Gus too, so it's not an easy thing for him either). I don't want to just jump in to this and say do it because the internet told me so.. so I wanted to ask here. I know it's a tough thing to talk about, but would appreciate anyone holding off their judgement - this is NOT easy for me.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm sorry you are going through this  I can't imagine how hard this is.
I don't know much about co2 but I do frequent reptile forums and I know it's the most humane way found to put down feeder mice, rats, rabbits, ect but I've heard it take a few mins.
If you do decide to go this route maybe you can find someone locally who breeds feeder mice and rats (much more commen then you think) for their snakes and maybe pay them a small fee to do it that way you won't have to see it. I know I wouldn't be able to handle it.


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for your response. I wouldn't even know where to begin to find someone who breeds smaller animals. From what I read, CO2 in low doses is used as a pain management tool so overdosing it just puts them to sleep, so even if it takes long, its sleeping and not suffering. 

OMG this is so hard. I hate to know that he's in his cage in pain right now though... I hate it.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

You an try posting on reptile sites. Like ball-pythons.net
They have a small animals section and I know tons of people breed feeders. You can ask if anyone is Near you.
(also there may be the misconception that oh they breed mice to feed snakes they're horrible people. I promise most aren't and also own small animals that they love.)


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh trust me, I am a snake lover (although Id ont own one because my husband is a little scared - haha).. I have no misconceptions about the food chain and those who feed their snakes mice. I don't, however, think I could feed a large snake a bunny though - but no judgement. 

I am going to call the local petstore (they know us well there) and ask to talk to the reptile guy and see where he stands on this topic.


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

P.S - meet Gus


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Does that price include disposal? I don't recall the last amount I paid, but it wasn't much more than the office visit. The amount of drug it takes to euthanize them is not much at all. I've heard stories of people being charged large amounts, even heard of people being charged an extra fee just to be with the animal as it passed, and still find those amounts to be ridiculous.

I'd call around to other vets and ask if they can do the euthanasia and how much they cost. 

Is there a university with a veterinary teaching center nearby? You might try them too.


----------



## AL111 (Jan 11, 2012)

CO2 should be a humane way to euthanize. I have seen this method used before and while it is undoubtedly difficult to watch I do not think it will hurt him. He will go unconscious pretty quickly and then peacefully stop breathing. The most important part of using this method is to make sure that he is actually gone, as sometimes it can seem as if an animal has passed but then they will wake up later.

I am so sorry that you have to deal with this. I know how difficult it is to make the decision to end a pet's suffering.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've never paid more than an office visit for euthanasia for a hedgehog. I too wonder if it includes disposal or what else they are charging for. 

Years ago, I did some research on home euthansia using CO2. Everything I found it seemed like a good choice for some circumstances where the hedgehog could stay at home in familiar surroundings without the stress of a final vet visit. Then I spoke with the late great Hedgemom who had also researched and had found a few cases where it didn't go as smoothly as it was supposed to and ended not so pleasantly. With a possibility that it might not go well, I ended any thoughts of it, as had Hedgemom. 

If you do choose this route, talk to someone who has actually done it successfully and find out what works and what might cause it not to work. 

My heart goes out to you. Saying goodbye is never easy.


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

I have been calling around to a LOAD of other vets and they are all the same price. I live in Connecticut, so everything is crazy expensive around here and a lot of vets are in it for the money and have lost their passion years ago (its sad really). 

I have an AMAZING vet who does cats only and I called her in tears asking if she could do it but she wasn't comfortable doing it because she is not familiar with the dosage for his size and said if she made a mistake it could take hours. 

So there's only a handful of vets in our area who see hedgies and most of them are closed Friday!!!! The closest teaching school for veterinary medicine is very far. 

Its getting late here and I have still not found someone who can do it for us. 

@Nancy - THAT is my one biggest fear. A lot of the stuff I read about was for mice and didn't see too much about slightly larger animals and I wouldn't want to put him in a coma only for him to wake up again. I do, however, have access to CO2 canisters which might make it more controlled and therefor less likely to happen instead of the baking soda/ vinegar option. 

As for the price, I dont know what it includes but might assume it includes everything since my husband was the one who called. 

I don't want to make him suffer over the weekend.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I think one of the reasons vets are afraid to euthanize a hedgehog is because hedgehogs ball up. I won't go into details, but all animals should be gassed and be asleep when the drug is administered. Any vet can gas a hedgehog. If hedgehog allows, the small mask can go over their face. If hedgie balls up, use the large dog sized mask and put it over top of hedgie on the table. I've had both used, depending on the individual. Once hedgie is asleep, the drug can be administered. Really, it doesn't matter if they use too much because their heart will stop even faster. If it doesn't happen within a minute, another dose can be administered. Perhaps talk more with your cat vet.


----------



## AL111 (Jan 11, 2012)

Have you checked with any humane societies? I've heard of people taking their pets there but I have no idea if they would charge more or less


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

Nancy, that's kind of what I assumed would happen. They would use a gas mask over the whole animal (instead of just his face) and he would go to sleep. I had assumed that the gas is what did it, but I guess there's an injection as well, but they don't feel anything because of the gas. 

Basically the CO2 method is the "gas" part of what the vets do? The injection is a "make sure" type of thing. The more I think about it, the more I just can't go through with it myself. Its too scary but I feel absolutely terrible making him suffer ANOTHER day. 

AL111 - I have not yet checked humane societies, but that is a good thought.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey im a breeder in ct and my vet charges me under 50 i think call me and ill make him think im doing it to get the lower rate anything that can help 2039930243
and ill call him and see


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

i will call them in the am then text you and let you know.


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

Upudate. I spoke to Jim (connors hogs) and I am hoping he will be able to help me by putting me in touch with his vet!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That would be wonderful. I hope it works out. 

Hugs


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

The last time I had one done it was under $50, with a vet that I had not used before (my primary was out of town). 

I bet it includes a cremation. The last time I had to ship one off to Colorado for euthanasia the overnight shipping and cremation came to $100. The euthanasia was the cost of the veterinary visit (under $50) I've seen cremation costs go to $100-200 for a private cremation for a hedgehog, so I wouldn't be surprised if it includes a private cremation.

Jim, thank you for being so helpful. It is not easy to make this decision, and to have to pay so much is just ridiculous. It would be great if your vet can help this little hedgehog out.

Good speed little one, you have lived a love life, and yet it seems so short. May your passing be swift and you find the ability to enjoy all the food and bugs you once enjoyed.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Any way i can help when it comes to any pet i do. i love all my hedgies and i have had people help me along the way. I think last time i asked my vet he said 35 or 40 bucks


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Made the apointment for 1020 vet charges $18


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

connorshogs said:


> Made the apointment for 1020 vet charges $18


Wow, that's an amazing price. Does it include gassing the hedgehog first? 
I'm glad you were able to help.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Everything but disposing


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow, that is an awesome price.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I watched that video of Gus in the bath. He is so cute <3 I wish Opal behaved half as well in the bath lol She just trys to climb up my arm. 
I'm sorry that he and you are going through this. 
I'm glad Jim could help you :3


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

Just wanted to stop by and give a HUGE thanks to Jim for helping me and hooking me up with his vet. Because of Jim I was able to end Gus' suffering. That morning when I woke him up to move him he was wheezing and stumbling. It was terrible but made me confident my decision was the right one. I brought him in curled up in a plush home made pouch that I made for him. We buried him in our garden with his pouch. 

I also wanted to thank Jim for kinda keeping us busy and talking while it happened. While it was extremely painful to come home to the empty cage, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be being there in the office. 

If/when I get another hedgie I will definitely be calling up Jim. Thank you very much!!! 

Also, because we didn't have to spent $200 on this we can afford the medication for our kitty who is improving everyday and even took her first bite of hard food today in 3 months!


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. He looked adorable in the video. It sounds like it was definitely his time, but I know that doesn't make it any easier. When the time was approaching for us to have to euthanize our old dog a few years ago, the vet said something that was very simple yet very helpful. He said, "she is getting near the end of her life span". Yes, I knew that but having him say it was just affirming that they just aren't meant to live forever as much as we would wish they would. Again, so sorry.


----------



## LinzardB (Nov 20, 2008)

Just wanted to stop by and give a HUGE thanks to Jim for helping me and hooking me up with his vet. Because of Jim I was able to end Gus' suffering. That morning when I woke him up to move him he was wheezing and stumbling. It was terrible but made me confident my decision was the right one. I brought him in curled up in a plush home made pouch that I made for him. We buried him in our garden with his pouch. 

I also wanted to thank Jim for kinda keeping us busy and talking while it happened. While it was extremely painful to come home to the empty cage, it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be being there in the office. 

If/when I get another hedgie I will definitely be calling up Jim. Thank you very much!!! 

Also, because we didn't have to spent $200 on this we can afford the medication for our kitty who is improving everyday and even took her first bite of hard food today in 3 months!


----------

